# Part-time biller asap



## v_bradley72 (Mar 13, 2012)

A friend of mine is networking trying to find a part-time payment poster for spine surgery in the Denver, Colorado area. Only those who are highly interested are encouraged to apply. Please fax resumes to Devona Gutierrez at 720-287-5031. Interviews will be held tomorrow but she is pre-screening today!


----------

